# Real or Fake? BR03-92 Steel



## GBLXX (Jul 16, 2015)

I wanted to purchase this br03-92 from online and meet in person.

below is the pic.

it look good for me, but i know currently on the market have a lot of high replica watch.

i am a new fan of bell & ross , just worry to get a fake piece.

please help

Thanks!

























Regards,
Gabriel


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am going for fake
The screws on the dial, are wrong, to proud, and the back of case should have the small screws in each corner like this:
https://www.google.com/search?q=BR0...BR03-92-S bell and ross&imgrc=tFsSjpqQon2fOM:

Even the limited edition model (without screws) has a different back marking:
https://www.google.com/search?q=BR0...BR03-92-S bell and ross&imgrc=WS4OLG8nkICppM:


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

It looks a fake to me too.


----------



## GBLXX (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi, all, thanks for reply. 
May I know how to identify the fake? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

GBLXX said:


> Hi, all, thanks for reply.
> May I know how to identify the fake?
> Thanks a lot


Basically it is a matter of experience and there's no shortcuts for that.

A good system is to perform a Google Image search for the type of watch you are interested in, select those pictures that are of a surely genuine source (manufacturer, AD's, WUS members, ...) and compare them with the pictures of the watch that is offered to you.

PS: in this case if you take the original pic of the watch from the B & R website you can see that the four screws at the corners are different and more important the edges of the bezel are beveled and brushed and not rounded and polished:


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

That watch IS definitely genuine.

Everything about it is correct, the case back on steel BR03s do not have screws like the BR01 as the lugs are not removable. That said, the case looks to have been heavily polished, most likely to remove scratches, which is why the edges are no longer nice and sharp.

From the front, fake BR03s have shortened second tick markers at 8, 22, 37, 52, to accommodate for the dial screws. This is incorrectly copied from the BR01 dial. The all of the second tick marks on the BR03 dial are the same between each 5 second interval. 









Also, FWIW, fake BR03s almost always have a serial of 00176.









You can tell 99% of fake BR03-92s, steel or PVD by the two above pics. Hope that helps!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Good info
Thanks for correcting me.
Adam


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

sean.scott said:


> That watch IS definitely genuine.
> ..............................................


One never stops learning new things.

I would however not buy this specimen because of the excessive polishing work.


----------



## GBLXX (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for your information!
Deeply appreciated.

Regards,
Gabriel


----------



## wacaw325 (May 25, 2010)

Fake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

wacaw325 said:


> Fake
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why you state that?
What tell you its fake?
a


----------



## mwaldie (Mar 25, 2013)

Appears to be real but I would have a professional look at the movement. Also, unless you are getting a smoking deal, I would not buy a watch that has been polished like that. It is in bad shape.


----------



## Richerson (Jun 18, 2006)

The original post is 6 months old, I doubt the deals still on the table


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

I know I'm jumping into this late, but if you look at the paint on the dial - the hands are a very slightly different shade than the dial paint. It would have been good to see the SN, as that's one of the immediate tip-offs of a fake...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

yoon said:


> it's a well made replica.


We dont make "replicas" these are fakes or counterfeits!


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

Somehow these super old real/fake posts keep resurfacing...

For those interested, it is actually is genuine. Its just had a very poor refinish/polish causing it to lose all of the sharp edges. As far as the dial/hands being slightly different color, that's not uncommon with old B&Rs. They lume is applied differently for the hands and dial and it can age at slightly different rates.


----------



## Hoover (Dec 18, 2013)

Agree with Sean.Scott.
Watch is polished to heck.


----------



## tag_mclaren (Mar 19, 2013)

for me its real ...


----------



## 24watchOC (Jul 11, 2017)

I think its real!


----------



## Tomislav Vrsalovic (Feb 25, 2021)

Good day guys, I just received this BR03-92-S a couple of days ago as a trade. I had it opened up by a watchmaker and he told me that everything was in order(Does B&R work at all on the finishing of the movement or it's a standard ETA or Selita that can be bought off the rack?) but after doing a little bit of research I'm starting to worry. The finishing on everything looks perfect but I'm doing some research on these and I can't find any with green lume(it looks slightly blue when there is a little bit of light) What do you guys think? I can also feel the rotor moving when I shake it; should I feeling that even if it is a multi rotational winding movement? Thank you all for your time.


----------

